# Any advice on pumping water out of a creek??????



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

My biggest problem is that I am no longer as strong as I used to be and water pumps tend to be heavy. It isn't pumping the water that is likely t give me a problem, it is moving the pump.

I did see this: 



 which would be perfect as it only weighs 15 pounds, but the gent at the company tells me that the tubing cannot be bent at more than a 20 degree angle or it will not work. And will have to bolt this thing to..... something.

I figure that I can run the tubing through PVC pipe to keep it from bending more than 20 degrees between the pump and the creek, but then I would need to bolt it to something to maintain an acceptable angle.

Is anybody here set up to pump water out of a creek? I would like to plant fruit trees on the slope leading down to the creek, and I am no longer stout enough to carry multiple buckets of water up a hillside in the heat of midsummer. That Is just not gonna happen.

Edited to add: there is not enough drop to use a ram pump.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

I used to pump water out of a retention basin. I strapped my water pump to a dolly and moved it that way. Still work moving it over rough ground, but easier than muscling it by hand. Is this a possibility?


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Can you drive near the creek? I have used a small 12v water pump hooked to the car battery with decent success. The small size of the pump severely limits the amount of lift and distance you can pump, though. Another option is to leave a bigger pump in the back of your pickup and run it right from the bed of the truck


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Ram pump: (amazon has 'em, but here's more info):

https://www.google.com/search?q=ram.....69i57j0l5.3261j0j8&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

This book: https://www.amazon.com/Hydraulic-Ra...UTF8&qid=1525835790&sr=8-15&keywords=ram+pump


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Ram pump


----------



## damoc (Jul 14, 2007)

I posted a video here on the Sawyer water filter and used a small cheap bilge pump to pump out of a creek depending on how you used it this could be a good choice.
good for high volume low head pressure very low power to run.

https://www.homesteadingtoday.com/threads/sawyer-water-filter.569928/

I could offer advice but would need to know things like distance to creek from where its needed the total head height/pressure requirement what power source do you have? And why does it need to be moved IE could it just be a fixed water pump?


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Terri said:


> My biggest problem is that I am no longer as strong as I used to be and water pumps tend to be heavy. It isn't pumping the water that is likely t give me a problem, it is moving the pump.
> 
> I did see this:
> 
> ...


Since you cannot use a ram pump the Rife company who makes ram pumps also make a pump that is driven by the flowing water in a creek. It does have to be anchored. I'm not sure if it's the same one in the video. I can't get the video to play.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

There are some good ideas here, and I will research them a bit more. Today I will be contacting the companies and asking them about their products.

I WILL share what the companies say, though It may take them a couple of days for them to get back to me.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

That was a very interesting day.

Northern tools was very polite, but all they could offer was a good-looking unit that started with a pull cord. Well my wrist can no longer do a pull cord. The other companyI contacted today promised to call back but never did.

I cannot drive next to the creek and unless it has been storming there is not enough drop for a ram pump. And if has been storming then the plants do not need watering.

But.

Do you know I had never even HEARD of a drill pump? But it looks like the simplest thing, and the intake is supposed to go to 12 feet and then there is the hose that goes further uphill........ not bad for $16!

Tomorrow I will look for buyer reviews on drill pumps.
https://www.amazon.com/Milescraft-I...rd_wg=yfCMM&psc=1&refRID=WCMK6BE7YTGDTWWPM48S


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

How far away from the house ? Why not buy a bunch of cheap garden hose and turn on the spicket?


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Forcast said:


> How far away from the house ? Why not buy a bunch of cheap garden hose and turn on the spicket?


Oh, the house is about 15 miles away: that would be some hose!!!!!!!!!


----------



## basecamp2000 (May 8, 2018)

If you are in Kansas, you MUST have seen what they are replacing the old windmills with nowadays.

The same setup that I have here... *Solar Powered Pumps !*

Either powered straight from the solar panels or from a 12v car battery, one full charge can deliver up to 550 gallons with mine.










It doesn't matter if its in a well or in a creek, my progressive cavity solar water pump made in Germany can pump to 150' height.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Basecamp2000 that is a very ELEGANT solution!

I think that I will go with the drill pump as it is quick enough so that I can plant this year, but, I LIKE! that!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tnff319 (May 28, 2012)

Terri said:


> Basecamp2000 that is a very ELEGANT solution!
> 
> I think that I will go with the drill pump as it is quick enough so that I can plant this year, but, I LIKE! that!!!!!!!!!


Seems like a great way to burn up a drill.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Tnff319 said:


> Seems like a great way to burn up a drill.


Yes. It does. I intend to have a separate drill for this.

The water company tells me it will take between $9000 and $10000 to have city water, which would make those fruit trees INCREDIBLY expensive. And so I wouldn't do it.

Risking burning up a drill is relatively cheap. And, once the trees have had a chance to send their roots down they will not be so likely to suffer from lack of water.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

There are online calculators that can be used to figure out what you need for a pump. A drill powered pump won't do much. You need to estimate the difference in height from the creek, to where water will be discharged. Then, measure the distance from the creek the discharge point will be. Then, you can determine the pipe sizes & pump size you will need. Do not be surprised to find out that it can cost a lot more than you think.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I bought the drill pump, as I only need about 5 gallons a week, but I am confused now that have it.

The box says maximum head at 1200 rpm is 45 feet, but inside the instructions say "Warning, the combined height of the inlet and outlet tubing should be no higher than 8 feet above and not more than 25 feet horizontally the water source, and not more.

I can still use it if I stair-step containers up the slope, but I consider this pump to be less good than advertised. I had images of pumping once to fill a larger tub, not twice to fill a smaller, more portable tub.

I also bought hoses and a storage seat to store the hoses in.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

12 volt shurflo pump. northerntools


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

12 volt sump pump, car battery, solar charger. set it and forget it.
I think the drill pump will only suck up 8 feet, but push the amount stated.
How far from electricity?


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

How heavy is a 12 volt battery and pump? Because, a car battery is too heavy for me to move.

The closest to electricity is the neighbors, and I am not going to bug them on this matter.

Edited to add: I see that the pump only weighs 6 pounds, but the battery?????????


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I didn't read all the posts so forgive me if you've already answered these questions.

If it's 20' of rise in elevation or less you can use a shallow well house pump to suck the water out of the stream. I suck water out of my lake in the summer to water the garden. The intake pipe is 200+' long and the discharge pipe is 150'. The rise in elevation is 10' or less. I'm using a shallow well pump plugged into an outlet on my house. The intake line is 1 1/4" black polypipe. It works very well. I would guess that even with the small pipe diameter and the distance I'm still pumping 10-20 gal/minute. It runs 3 sprinklers full blast.

I chose to do it this way because I had the pipe already and I didn't want to run power down to the lake. This way I can set the pump right next to the house.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Northern Hydraulics used to sell a gasoline powered pump (Pacer brand) that put out 100+ gal/min. They might have an electric start version. I'm not certain but I think it could push water up to 40' in elevation. It was only about $150.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Northern hydraulics has an impressive site!

I did not understand enough of it, so sent an e-mail and asked them if they could recommend something for me. One way or another I should be able to pump water out of that creek, but I would rather it was easier than harder.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Get a 12 volt pump, solar panel and a heavy lead storage battery. Find a friend, neighbor of hire someone to carry a battery down the hill. Once it is there, it can sit their all summer.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

haypoint said:


> Get a 12 volt pump, solar panel and a heavy lead storage battery. Find a friend, neighbor of hire someone to carry a battery down the hill. Once it is there, it can sit their all summer.


Can the battery be 40 feet away from the pump? Because the creek rises 25-30 feet after hard storm. It drains an enormous area.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Have you gave any consideration to working in the opposite direction?
I take it you need to get a few gallons of water to a few trees?
Could you fill a drum or tank at your house drive to the trees and then run the water out of the barrel down to the trees?
no pump needed just a gentle suction to siphon it out or a spigot on the bottom you could connect to then open?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Terri said:


> Edited to add: I see that the pump only weighs 6 pounds, but the battery?????????


A good deep cycle 12 volt battery would be over 50 lbs.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

AmericanStand said:


> Could you fill a drum or tank at your house drive to the trees and then run the water out of the barrel down to the trees?


That's a better solution than trying to get water up the hill.

If you can drive close to where you want the trees just set up a large container and bring water from home. 

Use your pump or just a hose to move it from the vehicle to the container and then use hose to get it to the trees.

30 gallon trash cans would hold several weeks worth of water, and pumping water down hill is much easier than going from the bottom up. 

You could power a pump with your vehicles battery and not have to do any lifting at all aside from the hose.

A 12 volt "bilge pump" wired to a cigarette lighter plug can move large amounts of water in a hurry.


----------



## damoc (Jul 14, 2007)

To give you the best advice I would want to know
1 How much water you will need? less than a gallon a day from previous post
2 distance to the trees from pump
3 difference in elevation from pump to trees.

30 dollars in solar panels and a 20 dollar pump may be all you need? Plus pipeing of course


----------



## damoc (Jul 14, 2007)

Terri said:


> Can the battery be 40 feet away from the pump? Because the creek rises 25-30 feet after hard storm. It drains an enormous area.


yes the battery could it just depends on your needs as to water volume and head pressure


----------



## StL.Ed (Mar 6, 2011)

Terri said:


> My biggest problem is that I am no longer as strong as I used to be and water pumps tend to be heavy. It isn't pumping the water that is likely t give me a problem, it is moving the pump.


If you're handy at making things, how about a light weight PVC pump:





The check valves are made in this video (it also briefly shows the pump in action)


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I think I will probably put a small water tank in the back of the pickup and pump it into another water tank on the property. Even this small pump should have no trouble pumping a good distance down hill.

I would LIKE to plant this year, but it is so very hot and dry out. I will think on this further.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Terri said:


> Even this small pump should have no trouble pumping a good distance down hill.


You don't even need a pump if you're moving the water downhill.
All you need is a hose full of water.

If the container in the truck has an outlet near it's bottom, gravity will do all the work.
If not, you can still empty it using a siphoning action.


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

I used a cheap sump pump with success. About as much flow as strong garden hose. I do have the small Honda generator that you have to pull but starts easy. Not being able to drive to creek probably makes solar your best option. Perhaps planting in the fall or rainy season to give them the best chance.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

A lot of good information here on pumping water from a creek. Nobody mentioned that it is illegal to pump water from a creek, even on your own property. This is federal law not state.

Muleskinner2


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

muleskinner2 said:


> Nobody mentioned that it is illegal to pump water from a creek, even on your own property.


I doubt they would miss that 5 gallons per week.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

The deed to my property gives me the right to pump water from the creek, unless I take so much that the people down steam are lacking in water. They have first rights to the water. My water rights come after theirs.

I am grateful that I was able to bounce ideas of of the heads of my fellow homesteaders, because how I set things up is pretty sweet. It might be temporary as eventually I think that I would like a solar powered pump, but this is so VERY simple. I am all set for now, and today I moved water into the stock watering tank on the property and planted a couple dozen sweet corn seeds for a trial run.

Basically, I have a 60 gallon stock watering tank that will stay on the property. It is so positioned that some cedar trees hide it from view and so I am sure it will not walk off. Next to the stock watering tank is a $39 garden seat with storage below, and I put the hoses and some odds and ends in the storage area beneath the seat.

The small drill pump will work but it is slow. However, for the pickup I bought a 20 gallon spray tank and I will just not use the sprayer. The GOOD part is that the tank has a hose attachment down at the bottom, so I can hook a garden hose to it. When I attach a garden hose to it the weight of the water will push the water over a small rise on the edge of the property and down the hill to the stock watering tank. And, I positioned the stock watering tank next to a flattish area of ground that I intend to plant. If I get the entire area planted then I only need to move the stock watering tank to a new location, and then I will again be just 3 steps away from the plants that I intend to water.

So, this year I will see what vegetables are happy out there, and next winter I will see what trees and bushes I can order to plant out there the NEST summer. Because, folks, it looks like it is going to be a drought this year where I live, and that means that this usually reliable creek is going to go dry. It is already getting low, and where I live Spring is the wettest time of the year. I do not mind risking the leftover seeds from planting my backyard garden, but before I drop a hundred or so on fruit trees I am going to allow what looks like a hot and dry summer to pass.

So, every week when I visit the property I will bring 20 gallons of water with me, and then run the water downhill to the stock tank. Then I will water the trial vegetables with a bucket. This will not be difficult as I am planting the trial seeds right next to the stock tank: a glass of water for every hill should do it.

The drill pump did work, but, it would be simpler to attach a garden hose to the tank in the pick up, then tie the hose to the top of the tank to keep the water in, then fill it. On arrival I only need to attach the hose on the tank to the hose leading to the stock tank, untie things to let the hoses drop down and start the water moving, and then I can just stay busy while the water is transferred.

So now I have 2 choices to water that site: use the drill pump to bring water up to the stock watering tank or carry water in by pickup and run it downhill to the stock watering tank. I am set up to do either. And today it was SO simple to scoop up a bucket of water ad carry it 2 steps to the test seeds I have planted!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Terri said:


> So, every week when I visit the property I will bring 20 gallons of water with me


I used to go camping and carry water in 30 gallon trash cans lined with "Lawn and Leaf bags"

It's easy to siphon it out or to use a small pump.

I used a 650 GPH bilge pump to make a portable shower and usually carried close to 90 gallons to last a week for several people.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Terri said:


> The deed to my property gives me the right to pump water from the creek, unless I take so much that the people down steam are lacking in water. They have first rights to the water. My water rights come after theirs.
> 
> I am grateful that I was able to bounce ideas of of the heads of my fellow homesteaders, because how I set things up is pretty sweet. It might be temporary as eventually I think that I would like a solar powered pump, but this is so VERY simple. I am all set for now, and today I moved water into the stock watering tank on the property and planted a couple dozen sweet corn seeds for a trial run.
> 
> ...


I didn't know a deed could do that. Learn something new every day.

Muleskinner,


----------

